# amazing turned wood lamp on ebay ... gotta see this one !



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

amazing old lamp on ebay … never seen anything like it .... link ....


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Kewl. Never though of using a bowl as a lamp shade.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Very Unique.

Lee


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Looks like it might make the Fire Marshal have a seizure.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wonder how it was made ? what kind wood ? looks like ends of branches or something


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've seen a show somewhere where the turner made lampshades outta wood. Turned them really thin but with a light behind them it was real purty to see. And if you use a CFL bulb for light, you won't have to worry about the heat. Go check out this link for more.

http://www.woodshades.com/ExamplesLampPictsv3.html


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

It could be what we know as Monkey Puzzle Tree (Araucaria araucana) with its symmetrical arrangement of branches.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

auction ended today.sold for $127 … bet it will be worth thousands someday


















































































​test from auction

Very unusual vintage Arts and Crafts wood lamp that holds 2 bulbs. Not sure of type of wood. It amost looks like tortoise shell but is wood. Lamp separates into 3 pieces. It measures approximately 15" tall 7" across the base and 11" across the shade. Lamp has two old sockets, one at the top and one inside the base. Wood has some damage on interior rim that holds support rods in place, one support rod has been repaired and the shade has some small hard to see cracks. I didn't see them until I held a lit bulb directly under the shade. Lamp needs to be rewired.


----------

